# Any suggestions for handling this?



## eclecticmama (Jan 27, 2009)

I just recently noticed this minor issue as I was reading Stephenie Meyer's _The Host_. (Incidentally, I paid $9.99 to read this on my Kindle even though I had the library book IN MY HAND! Is that wrong?   ) 

Somewhere in the middle or so of the book, a passing reference is made to a note. The note was originally mentioned much closer to the beginning of the book. I remembered the gist of the note but not the specific wording. If I'd been reading the paper book, I'd have flipped a few pages, reread the note and quickly moved on. 

How would I do this in the Kindle? The only thing I could think of would be to bookmark the page I was on so I could eventually return, go to the complete beginning of the book and start pressing "next". Not worth it in this instance, but what if it'd been something I really needed to know?

Thoughts?

Trish


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

You can try "searching" if you remember any specific names or words from the note. 

You can go to the table of contents and jump to chapters.

You can advance through a book roughly 10% of the way by pressing alt+"Next Page" (or go backwards (retreating through the book??) with alt+"Previous Page").

You can do the same thing by clicking on the progress bar at the bottom of the screen.

I'll keep pondering...there may be other ways.


----------



## eclecticmama (Jan 27, 2009)

Brilliant! Thank you, ScottBooks, that is a huge help already. This is such and awesome and helpful board; I'm so glad I found it!

Trish


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2009)

Was it a footnote/endnote?

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,419.msg22764.html#msg22764


----------



## ScottBooks (Oct 28, 2008)

Since it was in The Host, I think you could just ask Vampy and he would know what it said.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

When I'm reading a book that includes, as part of the narrative, notes, letters or translations, I frequently bookmark that page -- and you can attach your own notes there too if you want.  Then if it's referenced later and I've forgotten details, I can just look through my bookmarks.  It's not fool proof, because if I haven't marked it, it's not there.  But if you get in the habit it works.  You can also bookmark the chapter starting points as you go along so if you then at least remember the chapter you can find it faster.

Ann


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

ScottBooks said:


> You can advance through a book roughly 10% of the way by pressing alt+"Next Page" (or go backwards (retreating through the book??) with alt+"Previous Page").
> 
> You can do the same thing by clicking on the progress bar at the bottom of the screen.


That's a couple of tricks I didn't know. Thanks.


----------

